# [ODMP] Los Angeles County Sheriff's Department, California ~ March 23, 2006



## Guest (Mar 24, 2006)

A Deputy with the Los Angeles County Sheriff's Department was killed in the line of duty on March 23, 2006

*http://www.odmp.org/officer.php?oid=18255*


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .






















Deputy Pierre Bain 
*Los Angeles County Sheriff's Department
California*
End of Watch: Thursday, March 23, 2006

Biographical Info
*Age:* 45
*Tour of Duty:* 14 years
*Badge Number:* Not available

Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Motorcycle accident
*Date of Incident:* Thursday, March 23, 2006
*Weapon Used*: Not available
*Suspect Info:* Not available

Deputy Bain was killed in a motorcycle accident while he was attempting to pull over a speeding motorist.

Deputy Bain was following a speeding car approximately 1730 hours when he entered the intersection of Avenue K and 20th Street on a green light. A car alongside him veered into his lane. Deputy Bain swerved to avoid the car, but the car just nipped the motorcycle, causing it to crash. The motorcycle hit a tree, and Deputy Bain was thrown off the bike and into another tree, then into another, and suffered massive injuries. He died at the scene.

Deputy Bain had served with the Los Angeles County Sheriff's Department for 14 years and was assigned to the Lancaster station. He is survived by his wife and three daughters.

Agency Contact Information
Los Angeles County Sheriff's Department
4700 Ramona Blvd
Monterey Park, CA 91754

Phone: (323) 526-5541

* _Please contact the agency for funeral information_

*»* Be the first to leave a Reflection*»* Leave a Reflection*»* List all officers from this agency*»* Update this memorial*»* Printer friendly view


----------

